# Bayern, è fatta per Di Maria



## Kurt91 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Come riporta il quotidiano spagnolo Marca, il Bayern Monaco avrebbe trovato l'accordo con Angel Di Maria. Non si conoscono ancora i dettagli del contratto, ma secondo Marca al Real Madrid andrebbero 35 milioni di euro.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Dicembre 2013)

In effetti mancava un esterno al Bayern


----------



## 2515 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Robben Ribery Shaqiri Gotze... Non se ne fanno niente.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Non credo fosse necessario, a meno che a fine anno Robben vada via.


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Chiaro che se arrivasse lui chi partirebbe la davanti del Bayern? Robben?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chiaro che se arrivasse lui chi partirebbe la davanti del Bayern? Robben?



Destinazione Milan???


----------



## Aragorn (7 Dicembre 2013)

Di Maria ha 25 anni mentre Ribery va per i 31 anni e Robben per i 30. Personalmente mi sembra un'operazione molto intelligente. Per il Milan la parola "rinnovamento" è sconosciuta, per altre società evidentemente no.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Dicembre 2013)

questo infatti sarebbe un grandissimissimo colpo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2013)

Per fargli fare panchina? Poi non ho capito con quale logica venda anche Di Maria il Real, non possono mica far giocare sempre e solo Isco, Bale e Ronaldo?


----------



## Doctore (7 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Di Maria ha 25 anni mentre Ribery va per i 31 anni e Robben per i 30. Personalmente mi sembra un'operazione molto intelligente. Per il Milan la parola "rinnovamento" è sconosciuta, per altre società evidentemente no.


il milan come fa a prendere uno come di maria?
ci vogliono i soldi.


----------



## Frikez (7 Dicembre 2013)

Colpaccio, è la volta buona che si liberano di quel pacco di Robben.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Robben è fatto di cristallo e l'argentino viene troppo sottovalutato. Giocatore di sostanza e tecnica, uno dei migliori esterni al mondo.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il milan come fa a prendere uno come di maria?
> ci vogliono i soldi.



E dove avrei scritto che il Milan deve prendere Di Maria ?


----------



## Doctore (7 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> E dove avrei scritto che il Milan deve prendere Di Maria ?


ma anche se non è di maria...un giocatore blasonato il milan non lo puo prendere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2013)

E dove lo mettono?
Ribery e Robben mica sono finiti eh.


----------



## Doctore (7 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E dove lo mettono?
> Ribery e Robben mica sono finiti eh.


beh forse è il momento migliore per vendere i pezzi pregiati...sono giocatori sui 30 anni hanno vinto tutto e di conseguenza la loro sete di vittorie non è piu lo stessa.
Li vendi bene risparmi qualcosa sul monte ingaggi e ti prendi anche qualche giovane promessa per ricominciare un altro ciclo.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma anche se non è di maria...un giocatore blasonato il milan non lo puo prendere.



Non c'entra il mercato di adesso. Molti scrivono che il Bayern è già a posto così e che non serve Di Maria, io invece ritengo che sostituire uno fra Robben e Ribery con l'argentino sarebbe un'operazione molto lungimirante e ho citato il Milan pensando a come anche noi all'epoca avremmo potuto rinnovarci gradualmente quando invece abbiamo preferito un immobilismo che alla lunga non mi sembra abbia dato grandi frutti. Penso ad esempio a Pirlo, nel 2009 potevamo cederlo al Chelsea per una certa cifra e usare i soldi per rinforzare altri reparti invece lo abbiamo trattenuto a fatica e morale della favola: negli anni successivi non ha reso al 100% e nel 2012 lo hai perso senza guadagnarci nulla. Robben e Ribery non saranno finiti ma fra tre-quattro anni quando lo saranno non è detto che ci sia un altro fuoriclasse come Di Maria sul mercato (tra l'altro a un prezzo abbordabile per loro), quindi ritengo che rinnovare ora sarebbe un ottima mossa.


----------



## Doctore (7 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non c'entra il mercato di adesso. Molti scrivono che il Bayern è già a posto così e che non serve Di Maria, io invece ritengo che sostituire uno fra Robben e Ribery con l'argentino sarebbe un'operazione molto lungimirante e ho citato il Milan pensando a come anche noi all'epoca avremmo potuto rinnovarci gradualmente quando invece abbiamo preferito un immobilismo che alla lunga non mi sembra abbia dato grandi frutti. Penso ad esempio a Pirlo, nel 2009 potevamo cederlo al Chelsea per una certa cifra e usare i soldi per rinforzare altri reparti invece lo abbiamo trattenuto a fatica e morale della favola: negli anni successivi non ha reso al 100% e nel 2012 lo hai perso senza guadagnarci nulla. Robben e Ribery non saranno finiti ma fra tre-quattro anni quando lo saranno non è detto che ci sia un altro fuoriclasse come Di Maria sul mercato (tra l'altro a un prezzo abbordabile per loro), quindi ritengo che rinnovare ora sarebbe un ottima mossa.


quoto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> beh forse è il momento migliore per vendere i pezzi pregiati...sono giocatori sui 30 anni hanno vinto tutto e di conseguenza la loro sete di vittorie non è piu lo stessa.
> Li vendi bene risparmi qualcosa sul monte ingaggi e ti prendi anche qualche giovane promessa per ricominciare un altro ciclo.



infatti...non è da pazzi sostituire uno di quei 2 con Di Maria...però è anche vero che un operazione del genere possiamo aspettarcelo dal Real, dal Barcellona Club con grandi debiti, non dal Bayern che ha 0 debiti


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2013)

Caro [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION],hai letto male 
Marca dice che il *Monaco*,non il Bayern,ha raggiunto l'accordo per 35 milioni


----------



## Frikez (7 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Caro [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION],hai letto male
> Marca dice che il *Monaco*,non il Bayern,ha raggiunto l'accordo per 35 milioni


----------



## Doctore (7 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Caro [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION],hai letto male
> Marca dice che il *Monaco*,non il Bayern,ha raggiunto l'accordo per 35 milioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2013)

Allora per il Monaco sarebbe un colpaccio


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Colpaccio, è la volta buona che si liberano di quel pacco di Robben.



Robben è il giocatore più forte che hanno secondo me, però fa niente 



Consiglio di modificare il titolo comunque ! Siamo più svegli noi dei giornalisti di Sportmediaset


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2013)

ah ma è il Monaco, se lo prendono fanno un bel colpo.


----------



## Frikez (7 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Robben è il giocatore più forte che hanno secondo me, però fa niente



Bastian, Ribery, Gotze, Müller e Thiago secondo me sono più forti..Robben comunque mi piaceva al Chelsea e pure al Real assieme agli altri olandesi però è di cristallo e dopo aver fatto perdere mondiali e Champions a causa dei suoi gol sbagliati ho iniziato a cambiare idea, almeno è riuscito ad essere decisivo nell'ultima finale, finalmente


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bastian, Ribery, Gotze, Müller e Thiago secondo me sono più forti..Robben comunque mi piaceva al Chelsea e pure al Real assieme agli altri olandesi però è di cristallo e dopo aver fatto perdere mondiali e Champions a causa dei suoi gol sbagliati ho iniziato a cambiare idea, almeno è riuscito ad essere decisivo nell'ultima finale, finalmente



Beh dai se il Bayern pre-heyneckes ( o come si scrive ) era una squadra era *solo* merito di Robben, che a mio parere meritava il pallone d'oro 2010, li ha trascinati in finale e ha disputato un Mondiale super

E in mezzo alle critiche segna il gol Champions '13 e guarda con aria di sfida i crucchi ignoranti 


Che sia di cristallo è indubbio eh, parlavo di valore assoluto

( Thiago   )


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2013)

mi sembrava strano,per il monaco è un colpaccio,per il real una gran ***.zata


----------



## Aragorn (7 Dicembre 2013)

Certo che se pure uno come Di Maria accetta di andare a giocare in Ligue One la Serie A è veramente destinata a diventare un campionato si serie C.


----------



## juventino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Ma come si fa a cedere Di Maria


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a cedere Di Maria



ma veramente...è l'esterno migliore al mondo


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Caro [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION],hai letto male
> Marca dice che il *Monaco*,non il Bayern,ha raggiunto l'accordo per 35 milioni



Io ho preso la notizia da Sportmediaset e loro hanno scritto Bayern. Poi magari hanno corretto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io ho preso la notizia da Sportmediaset e loro hanno scritto Bayern. Poi magari hanno corretto.



Si,hanno corretto.
Che polli


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2013)

Ok, se parliamo di Monaco allora ci credo assolutamente!


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si,hanno corretto.
> Che polli



Perfetto. Bé allora chiudo direttamente.


----------

